
Alibaba: A Silent yet Strong Player of Cloud Computing - aaron_p
https://medium.com/@PatrickHQ/alibaba-a-silent-yet-strong-player-of-cloud-computing-dc5db78b2776#
======
tony-allan
The services are available at
[https://intl.aliyun.com](https://intl.aliyun.com)

~~~
aaron_p
Yes, I think with the current growing phase of the company, Alibaba cloud
could become the next cloud superstar.

